
The Grim Crime-Scene Dollhouses Made by the ‘Mother of Forensics’ - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/frances-glessner-lee-crime-scence-forensics-investigation-dioramas
======
encorekt
Thanks for this! I just obsessively love well-crafted miniatures -- and a good
history lesson.

